# Giants



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone have New Jersey Giants.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have one. We call her baby Huey. She is a good bird and finally started laying a few weeks ago. She was born last may. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow almost a year. What size eggs. My 12 yr old son wants them for his 13 birthday this may

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know which are hers. I have a large variety of breeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

